# Can anyone recommend a good shampoo?



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Anyone have experience with a good shampoo brand for itchy/yeasty/sensitive skin? I need a shampoo for Gemma that will be safe to use on a weekly or bi-weekly basis. Or does anyone have a homemade recipe for a shampoo I can make myself? I'm looking for something with minimal ingredients to reduce triggering an allergy issue.

Oh and Gemma has been on her new premade raw diet for two weeks now, and she LOVES it! I also haven't seen any new red spots on her skin since she's switched, so that's great. She's still itchy, though.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

loads on here to have a look at
Chihuahua Forum : Chihuahua Breed Dog Forums - Search Results


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Plain coconut oil.  Just use a tiny amount and rinse well or you will have a greased pig! LOL


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I use Burt's Bees Oatmeal shampoo, but I'm not sure that would help Gemma's condition.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

michele said:


> loads on here to have a look at
> Chihuahua Forum : Chihuahua Breed Dog Forums - Search Results


I'm taking a look through now. Thank you, Michele!



Huly said:


> Plain coconut oil.  Just use a tiny amount and rinse well or you will have a greased pig! LOL


I actually have been using coconut oil for a couple months now and it is AMAZING. I've even started using it for myself, lol. I put it on her bad spots as a topical treatment and use it during baths. Usually I rub her down with a ton of it and let it sit for a few minutes before I shampoo her and rinse it out. She's a little greasy after but I don't mind it and it's good for her skin. It definitely helps with her itching significantly, but the itch seems to come back after a day or two.



susan davis said:


> I use Burt's Bees Oatmeal shampoo, but I'm not sure that would help Gemma's condition.


I'm pretty sure oats will not be beneficial to Gemma because they break down into sugar which feeds yeast. Her shampoo now is an aloe and oat one but I need something without the oats.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Personally i don't like shampoo at all, for dogs or people. It generally contains harsh sulphates (Sodium Lauryl/Laureth sulphate) which dry the skin out and exacerbates any issues. So look for one without SLS.
I use oatmeal dissolved in water instead of a shampoo, and add fresh rosemary, so it is cleansing and soothing. 
I rub coconut oil in if the skin is dry or crusty, and wash it off with a gentle conditioner. Conditioner is a gentle alternative to shampoo, it is great for getting grease out, and is what I use to wash my own hair.
I also finish with a vinegar rinse, I believe Apple Cider Vinegar (with mother) is the most beneficial for dogs with skin issues. (I use plain white vinegar on my own hair as ACV can discolour with repeated use.)


----------

